
The Next Big Deal - lpman
https://mastermind.atavist.com/the-next-big-deal
======
katiabachko
Dear Moderators, Can we add a subtitle here? I think folks want to know that
this is the last installment of the series about the encryption programmer
Paul Le Roux. I suggest: The Next Big Deal: The encryption programmer Paul Le
Roux and his revelation about Iranian weapons

~~~
nibs
The Mastermind Part Seven: The Next Big Deal

------
Swinx43
Fantastic stuff! I cannot wait to read this. This has single handily become my
Thursday obsession for the last few weeks.

~~~
jcsnv
Mine too!

------
mikeokner
I love everything about this publication.

